# My Cruze in a major accident



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I have been accident free forever but it caught up with me Friday. Just picked up the kiddos and heading home. Car stopped in front of me to turn. I stopped but guy in Trailblazer behind me was zoned out and piled into me going around 50 or so. Drove me into the car ahead of me hard enough to set off the air bags. Needless to say I'm pretty happy with this car. All of us walked away without injury. Sad to see the car totalled but glad it protected us.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, glad everyone came out okay. Looks like the cruze took the impacts well.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

First ever photos that I've seen of a wrecked Cruze. Glad that you and yours came out of it injury free.

Are you going to get another Cruze?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! I'm glad you were okay! I will say I'm impressed how the trunk handled the collision, you couldn't even tell the car with hit in the interior shot!(other than the deployed air bags obviously, ha) I'm sorry about your accident though, are you getting another Cruze?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a video on youtube of a similar rear end accident on a cruze, pretty amazing how well these cars handle a crash. I hope posting a link to the youtube video is ok. Chevrolet Cruze Accident - YouTube


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's amazing, especially the rear door still opening and closing as it should! I didn't know they put a reinforcement bar behind the back seats. Good call GM.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I will probably go back to the Cruze. I really loved that car. I think another ECO in Black Metallic is in my future. I will know more on the insurance payoff tomorrow. 

Only interior damage was my seat the was bent back somewhat, enough that when we hit the car ahead of us my daughter hit her head on my headrest( even with booster seat and seatbelt) She got a full neckbrace and ride to hospital but was released after being examined. I know my cage was rattled, I felt a bit off all that night. Neck was sore the next day. I feel really lucky none of us were hurt.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear you and your kids are all right! The car can be replaced, the kids can't. 

Also, glad to hear all of you walked away, and that the car did its job protecting you. Nice to see that even in a bad accident the passenger compartment remained intact!


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so glad you and your children are OK!!!


----------



## hawk (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad you and yours arer OK...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I have been through this, have your insurance company with their best attorneys deal with the guy and his insurance company that hit you. Is it okay to use the word basterds on this board? Will certainly run into that getting some cut rate shop to repair your Cruze with Play-Doh. Hiring your own attorney, he would want at least 30% of the claim plus his expenses.

Can tell just by looking at your Cruze, if done correctly, and the way body shops charge, would cost more to repair your Cruze than to get a new one. Don't give in easy, they will try every trick in the book to talk you donw. Even blame you for being there. That is a good point, if you weren't there, you wouldn't have been hit, so they claim its partially your fault.

Their major goal is to get you to sign a release at the least possible expense. I don't get this either, but they have two budgets, one for paying claims they want to be absolutely minimal, the other for their legal expenses with seemingly no limits. Don't sign that release, don't take their pressure, until you are positively sure its to your benefit. And keep track of your medical records, injuries may pop up six months to a year later. Medical releases are generally separate from collision damage.

Accidents of this type usually only happen to us once, these guys deal with this stuff 24/7 and know all the tricks of the trade. They know how to be nice and smile at you, show great interest in your welfare, but screwing you royally in your behind.

My major concern was my health after the accident, but it took a full year to settle on my vehicle replacement cost. I just refused to sign that until it was the same as before the accident.

You had kids in the car? Oh, my God, darn lucky that gas tank didn't explode, seen that happened, terrible.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the accident, happy everyone is ok. My wife and I were slammed from the back in her 2000 Olds Intrigue 3 weeks ago. A 1994 S10 pick up plowed into us and we were pushed into the car ahead of us. No injuries - but I was shaken up and nowhere near the damage your Cruze received - but enough to total a perfectly good car (passed emission testing earlier that morning). Wound up buying a new 2012 Honda CR-V LX AWD and have big car payments.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that you and your kids are OK.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow! Like Nick said, don't rush to settle with insurance until you are sure everyone is ok long term. Good luck!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, that just made me love my car even more! 

Freaks me out to hear kids are involved in these type of accidents, but glad to hear everyone walked away fine.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you all came out OK; but it sucks for your Eco.

I've been thru it too....NickD posted wisdom above...don't sign crap too quickly, you do hold a good amount of control in this situation. I THINK here in NC we have 18 months to settle unless it's changed since my indicent several years ago. Keep us posted.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I am glad you and the kids made it out ok. This makes me fell better about my purchase of my cruze and having my kids in there knowing they are safe. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is possible the other guys insurance company will treat you fairly, son was rear ended by a State Farm, showed concerned with no arguments. Worse companies for me was Heritage and American Family Insurance, had to take both to court that took out a big hunk of my claim.

They promised to compensate me for my lost earnings and pay all of my medical bills, that was a big fat lie. My own auto and health insurance paid my medical bills and was a good thing I had a cash reserve or would have lost my home in the process. But a bunch of attorneys showed up at the court hearing to get back every cent they paid for my medical care.

My loving wife of 25 years hired an attorney the next morning to divorce me, didn't think I could support her rich life style anymore. But I was glad to see her go, got full custody of my kids, that is rare in Wisconsin, eight years later, met and married the most wonderful woman in the world, and things are really great now. But those were very miserable times.

They also fully checked my vehicle for any modifications whatsoever to get them out of paying a single cent even though I had 23 witnesses that it was the other guys fault. When I read about some of you modifying your vehicle, and I don't give a **** whether it has anything to do with the accident of not, I shudder. You have to live through this to appreciate what I am saying.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

That's an amazing crash. So glad to see everyone (so far) is ok. And the YouTube video is also amazing. Good luck with everything. I watched many of the IIHS safety videos on this car right after I bought it. Good choice for a putt around car for me.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that you and your family were ok! Cars are always replacable. God only makes one of each of you! So black metallic Cruze? Cant wait to see pics!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

So, you're getting another Cruze? If you can keep the old "Parts car" now...


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you certain it won't "buff out"?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

glad you're alright.

and i like how the car seat matches the interior


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Makes me feel good to be driving my Cruze. Thanks for posting this information.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks like the crash test dummies did their job. Glad everyone's OK.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

A big suction cup could just pop that trunk and front end right back into place 

Seriously though good to hear everyone is ok. Some people just shouldn't be on the road...


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Michigan is no-fault state so I will be dealing with my insurance company only. I will know more in couple days after they confirm it's totalled. I have a black ECO held at the dealer for now that is nearly the same as my red one.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought everyone would appreciate this....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could end up in Osseo, WI, sell so-called rebuildables there, DIY and get a like new vehicle cheap is their ad. Yours with low mileage would probably sell for around $7,000.00. Son's friend was asking me about a 2006 Dodge truck with only 7K miles on that was in a rollover for $12,000.00. Said he would be crazy to pay that much for it, but he purchased it anyway and had it professionally repaired. 

Ended up costing him $37,000.00, that was during the time gas skyrocketed, he could have purchased a brand new one for around $23,000 with Chrysler rebates.

Least a truck has a frame, no such thing in a Cruze with the unibody construction, would classify that as a throwaway body. Really don't know if Chevy sell just the body, but if they did judging by other component cost, would definitely be a lot more than the price of a total new car.

No fault insurance laws sound just about as stupid as no fault divorce laws.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could end up in Osseo, WI, sell so-called rebuildables there, DIY and get a like new vehicle cheap is their ad. Yours with low mileage would probably sell for around $7,000.00. Son's friend was asking me about a 2006 Dodge truck with only 7K miles on that was in a rollover for $12,000.00. Said he would be crazy to pay that much for it, but he purchased it anyway and had it professionally repaired. 

Ended up costing him $37,000.00, that was during the time gas skyrocketed, he could have purchased a brand new one for around $23,000 with Chrysler rebates.

Least a truck has a frame, no such thing in a Cruze with the unibody construction, would classify that as a throwaway body. Really don't know if Chevy sell just the body, but if they did judging by other component cost, would definitely be a lot more than the price of a total new car.

No fault insurance laws sound just about as stupid as no fault divorce laws.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Repair estimate came back $16,700 needless to say, its a total loss.


----------



## lettschill32811 (Oct 10, 2013)

Go grab that Black Eco! ;-) Gald you are all doing ok!


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

lettschill32811 said:


> Go grab that Black Eco! ;-) Gald you are all doing ok!


How deep in the archives were you? This is from April of 2012! :huh:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Old thread revived. Closing.


----------

